

The Dark Art of Negotiation - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2009/12/03/the-dark-art-of-negotiation/

======
kgrin
My experience may be atypical, but most of the _serious_ negotiations I've
been involved in have taken place on paper/email and over days/weeks, not a
single face-off. Human psychology still factors into it, certainly, but not in
the raw way this article describes.

It's sort of like the party game Werewolf (a.k.a. Mafia, etc.) - when played
in person, it typically revolves around gestures, eye contact, and other
physical factors; when played on a forum/over email, it's more about the
psychology and strategy of who said what.

Or (and this is admittedly an area that I have less first-hand experience in),
poker - past a certain point, the really good poker players tend not to give
the game away based on physical tells, though the psychology and emotion is
still a big contributor to what happens.

~~~
jordancooper
great analogy...i like meetings in person...more data...will always try to
drive a tough negotiation off line...

------
endlessvoid94
Sort of what kgrin said: Poker is an invaluable skill to possess. If you learn
to play the PEOPLE instead of the GAME, everything changes.

It's sort of like switching the lightbulb on, especially when you're dealing
people of low experience levels (in poker or any other game/negotiation).

